# Seeking advice from anyone that works full time and lives in a flat....



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello!

I have no cockapoo (yet) but desperately seeking your advice...

I have become a woman possessed with researching and desperately wanting a cockapoo! I work full time, live in a flat and i am married in London - I also had 2 dogs with an ex from puppies while working with day care and dog walkers (hungarian Viszla and an english toy terrier) but after the breakdown of the relationship and my changing circumstances my ex kept them so I do know how much hard work a puppy is and I am not walking into this blindly...

Sorry a bit of background hope you are still reading...


I am desperate to have a cockapoo and financially I could do it with the help of doggy day care 5 days a week...I have been also been inspired by the fact that some of you do work full time AND live in a flat! Am I being selfish? Will my pup/dog still be happy raised by me and doggy day care? I have found two local doggy day cares local to me and I will be visiting/meeting them as this is not a situation I want to rush into and logistically want to have everything in place before contacting breeders (some of which I know would never sell me one of their pups as I work full time). 

I am also seeking advice from lots of people and have been reading some of your amazing blogs and still hungry for more information/advice. Mixed thoughts from people - some people think I should get a rescue or rehome an older pup or young dog... I have had bad experiences with rescues in the past and i have decided the temperament of a cockapoo is what would best suit our lifestyle.. I think I could provide a happy loving home for a dog in my circumstances and each day would be different and it would be well socialised with other dogs and people! Some people I believe become a little too precious in saying that if you buy a dog you shouldn't have someone else look after it - but people give their children to childminders everyday and that is acceptable, I myself was looked after a lovely lady while my mum worked full time and I turned out ok?! Sorry I am rambling and over-justifying...

There also more practical concerns like the first few weeks and months of puppyhood and the attention they need, the protection they need before they get all their inoculations - can anyone advise how they coped with this situation if living in a flat and working? One option would be to go with a breeder that could hold onto the pup a little longer until it is fully vaccinated? I could probably only take the first week off work to help the puppy with its transition -any advice on this? Is it doable??

Any advice from you cockapoo lovers would be most welcome! Sorry for such a LONG post!


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Joan, 
Some people disagree with my situation, but I bought my cockapoo when he was 3 months. My boyfriend and I both work full- time ( 40 hours a week), and have to leave Cooper (my cockapoo) home in his crate for 6-7 hours a day. When we got him, I was on christmas break, so I had 2 weeks to spend with him and train him. It is now 2 months later and my dog lives a fabulous life even though he is in his crate during the day. We give him all the love and attention when we're home, and he knows we will always come back. He is potty trained, and does not chew...just loves. Dogs learn your routine very quickly, and as a puppy will adjust to it. Go for it is my advice! 

When he is a little older, he will have free run of the house when we're gone, so maybe that is an option for you too eventually


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

When I had my cocker spaniel as a pup (Similar situation as you with an ex partner and had to rehome) she was alone all day. My ex and I tried to stagger our working hours as mine were a bit more flexible so if he was leaving for work at 7 and back at 4 (he was a builder) I'd leave at 10 so she was alone for 6 hours. We got her over Easter holidays and took an extra week off each and from start we started practising leaving her alone, we began with 5 mins, then 10 then 15 etc. so we had a good 3 weeks getting her used to being alone.

We didn't crate her as she was so young instead we had a puppy pen and cordoned off part of the kitchen so she had her crate in one part and newspapers in other to use for toilet until she was a bit older and could hold it. She got a good 45 min off lead walk in morning an happily went to bed after that. I have to admit I did feel awful leaving her all day but we didn't know anyone who could call in and dog walkers are a rarity where we lived. 

Now we have Charlie, our gorgeous cockapoo, my husband works from home and Charlie spends most of the day in his office asleep in his crate so I don't know why I felt guilty as my hubby has confirmed that he does indeed sleep all day. 

In my opinion it took a bit longer to house train my cocker spaniel than it did my cockapoo but behavioural wise I didnt noticed any difference my spaniel was a great girl. It just took a little bit of planning as I had to be sure she had a good long off lead walk in morning and had plenty of kongs and toys to occupy her ready for when I went to work. Obviously it's not ideal and ill probably get slated but dogs are adaptable as long as you do the best for them otherwise it should work for you.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Plenty of us work and make arrangements for our dogs. This is just my own experience as a teacher (although I dont live in a flat) -
I never leave mine for longer than 4 hours. I don't crate them, they get the run of the house. They get walked 3 times a day when I am working either by me (early morning and when I get home) a dog walker at lunchtime or they go into day care. This works for me, and my dogs are happy, placid and non destructive. 
They sleep most of the time I am at work and when I am home they get lots of excercise, love and attention and they sleep with me at night.
They are very lively on walks and they play a lot together at home in the evenings and in my garden.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

)Both our old boys were brought up in a house where we both worked full time, so they had to be left alone each work day. On both occasions, we made sure to book some days off so we could be with them full time for the settling in period.
Our first dog had the run of the back kitchen, he dug up a floor tile by the door over time, but that was the only damage. We made sure to leave him lots to do and always gave a treat on leaving, eventually, he knew it was work time and would wait on his bed for his "reward".  
Our Lab, Shadow, was seriously destructive as a young lad, once he started on the skirting boards, we had to crate him during the day. He had a stonkingly huge crate, it pretty much occupied all the dining area of the kitchen, bed at one end, lots to chew and play with. Not only did he handle it well, we had to remove his crate in stages as he loved being in it. (He took days to accept having no door on it! 
Both grew up to have the run of the house once they were mature and were happy and well adjusted dogs throughout their long lives.
In my opinion, if you give them enough to occupy themselves when you're out and lots of love and attention when you're home, there should be no worries.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think its all about planning but I know many owners who work full time or live in smaller homes and have very happy and well cared for pets.. its all about you making it work Joan   Good luck .. it is lovely to read you are thinking about things before getting a dog xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We live in a flat part of the time. It works OK but Polly is on the smaller side for a cockapoo and we make sure she has plenty of outdoor off lead exercise twice a day. Our neighbour in the same size flat has one (soon to be two) springer spaniel - Moss is a wonderfully calm 2-year old, a really fantastically well-behaved dog. Both of them work full time and it doesn't appear to have negatively affected Moss at all.

I'm sure you'll do your best to ensure any puppy you have will be given sufficient physical and mental stimulation, love and care.

Toffin
x


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone! You are a lovely bunch and nice to have the support! I had written that very long post after someone had voiced some negative concerns which made me doubt myself. I know I can do it!!!
I have now also got the OK from the old man so approaching breeders for a apricot/red/ or chocolate english working cockapoo! Has anyone had any dealings with or met any dogs from either 'not just any old labradoodles' (they also do cockapoos) or Broadreach dogs?? They both have pups around the right time - but still doing my research but if anyone has any insight would be very valuable?

Thanks again.

Over and out...woof!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Auntie Joan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have no cockapoo (yet) but desperately seeking your advice...
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you Joan as my dog sitter in Battersea is fantastic. The dogs get a walk on clapham common then the fun of her large house all day.
I would only consider getting a dog if you have a great dog sitter but you must be committed to the walks when you get home


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Debi,

I work in Barnes actually but live in Willesden Junction - I researched online for 2 days for doggy day care and dog walkers so I could also vary it! I am going to meet them and check out their houses - but so far so good - they have their own facebook pages where they post pictures of the dogs day/week.... So fingers crossed. I also additionally have a dog walker below me and one across the road so would be covered!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Joan,
I work from home and also travel for my job. When Monty was a small pup he used to come to work with me in the car in his crate and he loved it. Now he is getting bigger I have started having a dog walker which he absolutely loves, he is 6 months now and was out with 6 dogs on Monday for his walk. I get a good account of what time he was collected and dropped back home, where he was walked and who with. We have had a lot of instances of dog thefts in our area from walks and also cars so I got a bit paranoid about leaving him in the car whilst I was working. Even though he was always in sight. 

I do not leave him for more than 3 hours in his own at home and you can guarantee his bed is always warm when I come in. They do sleep a lot. 

I live in a town house so had issues with the kitchen being on the first floor and toilet training. We used puppy pads which he got used to really well - have a look at the Big Squirt or Little Squirt dog litter trays on line they work well too if you are in a flat.

He also stays with my sister when we are out in the evenings (which is not often) and my sister-in-law who has an airedale too. He loves everyone and is very happy to stay away for the odd evening. He gets very spoilt at both houses! He learnt to drink tea from a saucer at my sisters!

They do adapt and as long as he knows I am coming back and will love and cuddle him when I do then he is a very happy chap. Currently laying on my feet whilst I am working.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Joan

Although I do not live in a flat I do work full time. With the the help of my dog walker I believe I have two wonderfully well balanced Cockapoo's. I have had them both since they were 8 weeks old and with careful planning I have been able to manage injections, speying and neuturing etc...
I looked a a number of people before I settled on the lady I use. I believe it is all about making the right choices.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Auntie Joan said:


> Hi Debi,
> 
> I work in Barnes actually but live in Willesden Junction - I researched online for 2 days for doggy day care and dog walkers so I could also vary it! I am going to meet them and check out their houses - but so far so good - they have their own facebook pages where they post pictures of the dogs day/week.... So fingers crossed. I also additionally have a dog walker below me and one across the road so would be covered!


Sounds like you have a plan Joan. The only problem I think you may have is not wanting to go to work as they are just too cute but good luck x


----------

